# Did your parents hit you as a child?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

did they ever hit you whenever they disciplined you? I'm not talking about hitting you for no reason or overdoing it


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, when I did stupid **** like break the glass table or bunk bed that my mom worked hard to pay for, or was rude, disrespectful, or otherwise disobedient.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

just remembered a funny story when my best childhood friend back then did something wrong and his father gave him the look, everyone including the grown ups and the kids just remained quiet because we all knew he was going to get it, but my best friend was smart, he ran away and jumped and then out of nowhere the tip of his father's belt caught him right on his back, I witnessed it firsthand, I saw someone get hit with a belt in mid-air


----------



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't find that funny.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, got my *** busted plenty of times. I was a hard head sometimes, " a hard head makes a soft ***" lol.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

yes my dad believed in belt whooping. I hated it cause i would have scars sometimes. He got better and started laying off.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hit as in SPANKED.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup - plenty, for being stupid!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Occasionally yeah. Wasn't a big deal.


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to get the belt for wetting the bed.


----------



## IAMHUMAN (Jan 8, 2013)

ye


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No.


----------



## minimum (Jan 4, 2013)

Rarely, but yes.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes. I still do, but more rarely nowadays. One time my dad got me good for kicking over a trash can in anger. He got me good. I had a mark on the side of my leg for days.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't remember, but they used to scream on me.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> just remembered a funny story when my best childhood friend back then did something wrong and his father gave him the look, everyone including the grown ups and the kids just remained quiet because we all knew he was going to get it, but my best friend was smart, he ran away and jumped and then out of nowhere the tip of his father's belt caught him right on his back, I witnessed it firsthand, I saw someone get hit with a belt in mid-air


Like some kind of sweet Pootie Tang move!?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

My mum still hits me. Even though I'm a foot bigger than her lol It use to bother me but now I don't really care. Unless she leaves a mark.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

No. But I got my fair share of verbal abuse... lol (from my dad)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Maybe a couple spankings when I was very small but I don't remember it. I was very placid as a baby/toddler, so there was no need. My parents could take me to a restaurant with no problems. My dad told me that the waitress would be giving them the evil eye just waiting for me to cry or make a fuss. But it never happened. 

When I got older, according to my dad, the problem wasn't what I did but more what I DIDN'T do. I'm very stubborn so I don't think hitting me would have gotten me to go to school or clean the house. With my sister money worked like magic to get her to behave. Did not work with me. Could send me to my room for weeks and I would not bend.


----------



## merryk (Dec 25, 2008)

Raised primarily by a single mother who had no qualms about spanking me. I could be a brat, undeterred by her discipline. I once ran away from her out the back door of the house and was surprised to find her in hot pursuit, around the car we ran and she caught me. It's comical to think about it now, but probably not so funny then. :roll


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

No, luckily they were progressive enough to see hitting a child is not a good idea. I'm actually surprised by the amount of people who voted 'yes'. I thought parents hitting their childs was really a dying pattern in the West.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

pastels said:


> yes my dad believed in belt whooping. I hated it cause i would have scars sometimes. He got better and started laying off.


Mine believed it as well. Misguided b_a_stard.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I think they did kinda, from what I recall. Nothing really major though~


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Only when I stepped REALLY out of line, but it didn't happen, I wasn't the most unruly child.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes. And it made me feel very hurt and awkward. It was only a slap on the hand, but still I wondered, "why is my mom hitting me?" I'll never hit my kid.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Dat switch. You knew you were in deep **** then. Nah, my parents didn't hit me that much. My mom liked the belt more than my dad. They were both fond of verbal abuse though. That's what really gets you. What really sticks and stains for good.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Belts, slippers, brooms, a plank once. The plank had my and my other two sisters names on it. We crossed out our names and put 'mom' and 'dad' on it. We never got in trouble for it because the plank has served its short lived purpose. I knew it. I knew that plank was for scare tactics.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, their favorite weapon of choice, "The Belt"


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

They did, but they did not abuse me, they did it because I was stupid and I was deserving a good old spanking.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Spanked with and without a belt, slapped and thrown against the wall on more than one occasion. My dad eventually got better with the physically abusive stuff but he's still emotionally abusive which I think has actually harmed me even more than the hitting.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yep, a lot. i generally had it coming, though.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

No. Never. 

I didn't foresee myself being in the minority here. I didn't realize so many kids still got hit nowadays. Well, when our generation was kids I mean, who knows about nowadays..


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

yep


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

E


gusstaf said:


> Spanked with and without a belt, slapped and thrown against the wall on more than one occasion. My dad eventually got better with the physically abusive stuff but he's still emotionally abusive which I think has actually harmed me even more than the hitting.


 Story of my childhood/preteen/teen life! He stopped the belt thing though after my years in elememtary school though. But the emotional and verbal abuse happened for many years until I left for college. He also tends to be on the controlling side too..even tries to do it while Im in college.

-----
Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No, hair pulling and yelling was all i got.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Yep, I usually hit back not that it did much.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

My mum smacked me on the behind a couple of times when I was being really really ****ty, but nothing I would describe as "hitting"



Daniel C said:


> No, luckily they were progressive enough to see hitting a child is not a good idea. I'm actually surprised by the amount of people who voted 'yes'. I thought parents hitting their childs was really a dying pattern in the West.


Oh lord, I guess you missed the thread on discipline; where quite a lot of people said they were hit with a belt when they were young, and a disturbing number of those people said they would do that to their kids. Although maybe it's not that shocking, after TC just told us about a kid being hit with a belt and prefaced it with "funny story..."

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/how-do-you-plan-on-disciplining-your-children-222327/


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes, quite a lot. My dad used what looked like a couple leather strands of a cat o' nine tails whip thing, it hurt really bad. Also sticks from trees outside and belts. 

I don't resent them for doing it though. Doesn't really bother me at all that they hit me now, back then of course I hated it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Spanked (with belt and hands) and slapped.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

I did.
Dad mainly, mom was just slaps and hair pulling.
There were no specific objects he would use for hitting, it was whatever he had around. Cord, hose, broom, book/magazine, fishing rod, belt, shoes, slippers, tree sticks, and other stuff I can't remember specific moments for. Bled from mouth several times, from the head once, it was bad, it was often but the worst part was the verbal abuse, the verbal threats, that happened *far more* frequently than hitting, and continued well after regular hitting(5 to 10 yrs of age).

I don't believe in hitting people(of any age) to get them to comply, that's intimidation. Learning requires understanding, there is no understanding in accepting something out of fear.
I will not raise my children like me and my brother were raised.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm beginning to think of how this affects us as adults but I guess it woudn't be appropriate to go into that here.


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes alot of times if I was ever "naughty" or did somthing wrong even up till the age of sixteen which by then I was old enough to retaliate or run away but I never did, just took my beating like a man.


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah mine did, but not nearly as bad as they did my older brother.. It was awful..


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

KentuckyFan said:


> Yeah mine did, but not nearly as bad as *they did my older brother*.. It was awful..


The oldest always got it worse because they are the "starter" child and the parents are younger. I'm 6 years apart from my next sibling and I got it way worse than my siblings, they cursed and yell and nothing happened to them, if I was cursing and swearing at 8 years I got beatings. The beatings stopped once I got a growth spurt and started laughing at the belt and snatching it. lol. :lol


----------



## Crescent861 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeh,my Mum. Blimey she had a knack of making it sting!


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

My dad used to spank me and hit my arms when I was little, but I wouldn't classify it as hitting since he stopped doing that by the time I was 6. My mom occasionally flicked me or lightly whack my arms, but she only did that if I was acting kinda stupid. No abuse or any hardcore beatings. I wasn't too much of a ruckus as a younger kid anyway.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

> Oh lord, I guess you missed the thread on discipline; where quite a lot of people said they were hit with a belt when they were young, and a disturbing number of those people said they would do that to their kids. Although maybe it's not that shocking, after TC just told us about a kid being hit with a belt and prefaced it with "funny story..."
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/how-do-you-plan-on-disciplining-your-children-222327/


Yeah, I am pretty bemused by all these stories. I thought the opinion that hitting children is very contra-effective for their development had become pretty commonplace nowadays. I mean, all studies indicate that hitting children will not make them more disciplined and, on the contrary, raise their chances of mental illnesses. Apparently I was being too optimistic. It's also not something you hear a lot about in the public debate (at least in my country); I guess a good first step would be to put it on the agenda more importunately.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

he gave him a "Slap" twice for no reason!,,, that's all nothing more!....:mum:mum... Slap= a sin!:mum


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Belt?? isn't that illegal?? I'm not sure what to say, and the worst of all seeing " my mum did..." didn't know mothers hit thier kids!:sus

and during nearly 13 years and I"m :mum about the two slaps I got:b

=======
anyway today parents worst Hit=Taking their kids Iphone/Ipad...what a lazy generation:b

===


millenniumman75 said:


> Hit as in SPANKED.


totally unexpected!,, let me guess mmmm, stole his car keys? it's common :b


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

carambola said:


> Spanked (with belt and hands) and slapped.


With a belt isn't spanking someone, it's beating them.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh yeah, they had one of these bad boys that stung like hell and left welts for weeks.

Other times they just used their hands. The boniness of my mum's hand made up for her lack of strength.



ChampagneYear said:


> Belts, slippers, brooms, a plank once. The plank had my and my other two sisters names on it. We crossed out our names and put 'mom' and 'dad' on it. We never got in trouble for it because the plank has served its short lived purpose. I knew it. I knew that plank was for scare tactics.


Lol @ that anecdote. Although I doubt vandalism is a plank-able offence anyway.


----------



## InTheEvening (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, nothing serious though. I did get the belt a few times, but it wasn't a beating or anything, just a couple of hits on the bum.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Few belts in my time but see nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, but very rarely. It tended to be if I got into a totally hysterical tantrum and usually I was a very good kid. 

I find this a very touchy subject with many people, but personally I don't feel there is much wrong with it as long as it is handled carefully. If I was given a smack for misbehaving, after being warned, I just went off and sulked for a while but it didn't last long. The worst punishment for me was taking away my toys, that would throw me into hysterical fits and I would obsess over it. Children respond to discipline differently, some methods disturb an individual child more than others.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah my step dad hit me with a belt occasionally, but he was more often verbally volatile. He was unpredictable and never liked me so I lived in fear of him as a child.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

No. I never really misbehaved as a child. Before age 9-10 I was too sick to really piss people off, and after that I've just never really been bothered or motivated to argue with either of my parents or get into trouble. I just mind my own business, and try to have a nice relationship with my parents. 
Though, to be honest, my parents have always had too much issues of their own to deal with me acting like a prick.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes, really bad. Hit me and my sisters, sometimes for no reason.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

A couple times, sometimes with I actually agree with the reason, sometimes not.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow, 70%. That sucks really bad.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

My mom used to hit us with a soup ladle. Damned thing hurt like hell, and I hated seeing her do it to my siblings


----------

